# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Modifier dynamiquement la couleur d'une cellule

## Kraian

Je compare deux datawindows grid de structure identique et j'aimerai modifier le fond des cellules diffrentes d'une DW  l'autre.
J'ai tent de mettre une expression dans le fond du genre if(getRow() = ls_current_row), couleur1, couleur2)
Mais cela ne fonctionne pas lorsque la cellule est diffrente sur plusieurs lignes pour la colonne.

Est ce qu'il existe une solution ?

----------


## bombseb

Au lieu de mettre ls_Current_row directement dans ta formule, tu cr une nouvelle colonne, et dans ta formule tu fait rfrence  cette nouvelle colonne.
Et dans la nouvelle colonne tu met le contenu de l'autre...

----------

